# Beautiful but Dangerous



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 25, 2012)

...


----------



## quinn (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes they are!I thought you was talking about womens at first!


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 25, 2012)

those too


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 25, 2012)

Some of those too


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 26, 2012)

very cool... they are pretty snakes.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 26, 2012)

Need lots of zoom for those.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice capture of a pretty critter.  Wouldn't want to be on the front end though!


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I was sitting on the John Deere in my seat while he was slithering away....I would have not see him had he not moved trying to get away from the bush hog


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep, those are beautiful snakes - but not one to get too close to...  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2012)

Good pictures. Their camoflage is unbelievable.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Good pictures. Their camoflage is unbelievable.



yeah it is


----------

